# I need help with my keyboard keys and with the flashing files.



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

I seriously need help with my keyboard keys and with the flashing files on my desktop.

b, n, caps lock, delete, 7(numpad), f1, f8, f12, \, and = are the keys that won't work correctly, I did NOT install anything that day. Around the time, I was going to type something into the address bar and every key started to act a bit strange.

I would type a letter but pressing it again wouldn't type it again. For an example (e...ee..eeee........eeeeeeeee..e)
I would spam one key but it wouldn't type it in each time.

I decided to restart and now, these particular keys aren't functioning correctly.

The other problem I had was the flashing files on my desktop and my OS.

https://i.gyazo.com/e55823fce02805875511e8bd44b50bd3.gif
https://i.gyazo.com/e19f3917fae07bc588f7dfe14a7ccd53.gif

Right clicking anything on my desktop would make all of the files on my desktop flash. Anything I right click in my OS and the little menu would just disapear after 1.5 seconds.


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

hi frd 
I propos to you some solutions 
1- try another keyboard 
2-try open you desktop by safe mode and see if the problem sloved or not if yes get good malarwa antivirus and full scan it or reinstall your pc 
3-try to change the port of your keyboard in UC 
good luck


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like you have a stuck key on your keyboard. Is this a laptop or a desktop? 
If a desktop, turn the keyboard upside down and shake it, blow out the keyboard of any dust, crumbs etc.
If that still fails, Try a different keyboard.


----------



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

There isn't anything under the keys.

As I mentioned, they all stopped working at the same time which is very strange.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Try a different keyboard.





khichaya said:


> 1- try another keyboard


It still sounds like one stuck key, like the Tab key or the Alt key or something else. 
Try a different keyboard.


----------



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> It still sounds like one stuck key, like the Tab key or the Alt key or something else.
> Try a different keyboard.


Can't exactly afford one at the moment and now, I have a new problem which lead me to making another thread about it.

"This started from me closing my on screen keyboard with caps lock activated.
On march 27, most of my keys(b, n, caps lock, delete, 7(numpad), f1, f8, f12, \, =) have stopped working all at the same time without me doing anything that day. 

Yesterday is when my caps lock started to out act of control. just from me closing the on screen keyboard, I accidentally clicked caps lock and closed it. 

Since it doesn't work, it still flashes on and off. I used malwarebytes and did all 3 scans but nothing was found.

I disabled the key two times, with keytweaker and manual. If I were to hold down on any key like backspace or a letter, it won't spam across the thread or anywhere I type on. This would mean that caps lock is affecting my keys even when disabled.

It won't capitalize everything which is what I want but it still activates and stops my keys from working."


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Keyboards are not that expensive I mean $8-$10 and I don't see how you will solve this any other way.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Ok, enable the Hidden Administrator account. Log out as you and login as the Admin. Do you still have the same issues with your keyboard? If so, it's the _keyboard_ and it should be replaced. 
Do you still have the problem with the on screen keyboard in the Admin account? If _not_, then your User Profile is corrupted. 
If User Profile is corrupted, then create a new User Profile with Admin rights and copy your personal files to the new profile and use that.
You can also test with this online keyboard tester: Keyboard Tester


----------



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> Ok, enable the Hidden Administrator account. Log out as you and login as the Admin. Do you still have the same issues with your keyboard? If so, it's the _keyboard_ and it should be replaced.
> Do you still have the problem with the on screen keyboard in the Admin account? If _not_, then your User Profile is corrupted.
> If User Profile is corrupted, then create a new User Profile with Admin rights and copy your personal files to the new profile and use that.
> You can also test with this online keyboard tester: Keyboard Tester


I tried the keyboard test on my main account and the admin account. It doesn't light up on the tester but I hear random clicking sounds on it. Its still active somehow but doesn't capitalize anything. the only way I can tell that its active is when I hold down a key such as backspace or something(eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....................).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then your keyboard failed the keyboard test and is bad. Replace it.


----------

